# How to choose your first spider.



## Incubuss

We get a lot of people asking for information on what spider is good for beginners, so I wrote this.

It would be nice if a mod could make it a sticky.

_*How to choose your first spider.*_

When choosing your first spider, you need to take your level of experience into consideration. The chances are you have not dealt with spiders in the past if you have never owned one, so you will be best off getting a spider that is not too aggressive, not too skittish, doesn’t have very potent venom, and also doesn’t get too big. 

The best spiders to start off with are all in the Theraphosidae family (tarantula). You then need to choose the species of tarantula that will be best for you. 

The best species to begin with are either in the Grammostola or Brachypelma family, as they are none aggressive, have weak venom and very hardy. These tarantulas include the Chilean Rose Hair (Grammostola Rosea), the Brazilian black (Grammostola pulchra), the Honduras Curly Hair Tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosa) and the beautiful and most popular pet tarantula in the world; the Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi). All these tarantulas are terrestrial/burrowers.

If you fancy an arboreal spider to begin with then I would suggest starting with one from the Avicularia family. If you do choose an arboreal species then you must take into consideration that these tarantulas need more care then the ones above. They require much higher humidity, more height then ground space, and more tank decorations (for them to attach their webs to)

It is wise to stay away from the more aggressive Asian species such as the cobalt blue (Haplopelma lividum), the Thai black (Haplopelma minax) and any of the Poecilotheria (Ornamental) family as they are super fast, have very potent venom (for a tarantula) and are very aggressive. You should also beware of all the tarantulas with baboon in their name until you have a lot of experience with the lesser aggressive species, as these tarantulas are VERY fast, will quickly adopt the strike pose and will not hesitate to bite if felt threatened.

Now you have chosen the spider that best suits you; its research time. Research is the most important thing to do before buying a tarantula; you will need to know everything from what tank and bedding to use to what humidity and temperature it should be kept at.

Handling: Tarantulas are display animals and should not be handled, they do not like or need it, yet some species such as the Grammostola Rosea will tolerate it for short periods of time.

*NOTE: Please remember that all tarantulas carry venom and can bite! Their venom is not medically significant, but can cause pain ranging from that of a bee sting to possible paralysis. And can kill if you’re illergic to the venom. Also, most tarantulas have the ability to flick urticating hairs from their abdomen, these hairs can cause itching, irritation and in some species, temporary blindness. *

Good luck and enjoy your new pet.

Thanks for reading,

Incubuss.


----------



## mike mc

good guide,i personally think any 1 can own 1 of the more aggressive species aslong as they are aware of the consequences.i got an p.regalis as my second t and give it the respect it deserves and dont mess with it and it wont mess with you.its common sense really ie dont put your hands in the enclosure,maintenance should be done with forceps etc.follow the correct procedures when rehousing and you wont go far wrong.


----------



## wohic

good guide, stuck as requested.


----------



## Mez

i particularly like mike_mc's comment.
If i got a T, i'd get a baboon, but only because i know how they act:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## monitorfan666

nice one incubuss
how potent is the cobalt blue's venom??
:grin1:


----------



## SiUK

old world taratulas ie baboons and colbalt blues tend to have more potent venom but they wouldnt cause a medica emergency, well unless you were severly allergic, but the same could happen from a bee sting.

Personally I think the only experience that will suffice is keeping an aggressive tarantula, keeping a chilean rose will not prepare you for a pokie, as long as you are careful then theres no reason IMO why you shouldnt keep a more aggressive spider, without silly risks you wont get bitten. I will probably get some stick off certain people but thats the way I see it.


----------



## mike mc

SiUK said:


> old world taratulas ie baboons and colbalt blues tend to have more potent venom but they wouldnt cause a medica emergency, well unless you were severly allergic, but the same could happen from a bee sting.
> 
> Personally I think the only experience that will suffice is keeping an aggressive tarantula, keeping a chilean rose will not prepare you for a pokie, as long as you are careful then theres no reason IMO why you shouldnt keep a more aggressive spider, without silly risks you wont get bitten. I will probably get some stick off certain people but thats the way I see it.


 
i agree with you mate


----------



## Incubuss

I agree too (well, to a certain extent, lol). I just wrote this for people who are new to spiders and want an easy species to start off with. My second spider was also a P. regalis and I never had any trouble from her, but some people like a T that they can hold, or a T that they don't need to worry about too much while doing tank maintainance ect.


----------



## Mez

reading my post again, i thought that i'd let others know ive bought an orange baboon


----------



## spider_mad

sweet we could do with a few stickys in the invert section


----------



## Incubuss

spider_mad said:


> sweet we could do with a few stickys in the invert section


Very true, it seems like it's the same people that post on this section all the time. We all should try getting everyone else into inverts. hehehe


----------



## daxy1

*im getting......*

i was made up to see this thread ive just got a exoterra 45x45x45 viv 
especialy for a spider but i didnt have a clue what to get as it will be my first one 
i realy wanted a red knee but thought they were more complex than this 
but reading they are ideal beginers spiders i have decided to go ahead and buy one 
i have one question though should i buy a young or a more older spider 
also does anyone know anyone selling one i dont want to pay pet shop prices so what will i be 
expecting to pay for one 

cheers daxy1


----------



## Poxicator

Thanks for the advice, seems to correspond with what I'm thinking and will certainly relieve some of the fears the wife and kids have.

I'm looking at A. Bicolouratum, A. Versicolor, B. Albopilosum, B. Auratum, B. Boehmi, B. Smithi or Nhandu Caraponens. I'm very tempted by the colouration of Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens but the fact it loves to cover the viv in web turns me off.

I was thinking of segregating the tank with a slide-in panel which would help with cleaning and changing the water. What level of maintenance is required, how often would this be required and what precautions do people take?


----------



## sab6517

Having kept most Ts at times I think this guide is very good.

Would strongly advise first timers not to go for baboons or ornamentals, stick to those in the guide, get used to feeding and shedding cycles and learn how fast even a " slow " tarantula can move !!!

Baboons and ornamentals or larger bird eaters make great second / third spiders, read up on them first though as they need respect ( which is what I think the other guys are saying ).

Personally I think Albopilosum is a greatt starter, feeds well, grows large, is a little lively and has some spirit

Steve


----------



## Poxicator

After much research and testing the H & T of the terrarium I've gone for a Lasiodora Klugi, 8" 6yr old female which I've had for 2 weeks. She's very graceful, always within vision (rarely goes into her burrow), rearranged the furniture and is eating well. 
With so much reading and research I felt compelled to take a G. Rosea yesterday, just about the size of your thumbnail, lovely pink legs and my daughters are collecting names.


----------



## jen1302

*First Spider*

I'm you could say new to spiders as a owner of my first spider a chilean rose.

I never liked spiders a fear of them until i held Anstice at shop the owner helped me with this fear with them.

And i now have a thing for all thing's like that now i'm picking up from shop a taillless whip scorpion.

Besides the Emperor or Black is there others as i'm going to collect more in the future.: victory:


----------



## Poxicator

There are between 800-1000 different species of tarantula but its suggested that the number could be double as new species are found. Even the currently known species are being reclassified as more info is obtained.
According to wiki there are over 2000 species of scorpions which also includes the whip scorpions.
So, you have plenty of choice but don't expect to find them all at your local pet shop


----------



## chubz

for my first t i chose a pinktoe was that a good choice?


----------



## Poxicator

congrats chubz you'll find it an interesting choice. 
There are the obvious choices for first tarantula but if you spend some time reading about the alternatives then its feasible that any breed could be a good choice. The reason people suggest the more familiar Brachypelma, Grammostolas and Aphonopelma are because there's plenty of info readily available about them, because they're generally docile and easy to care for and fairly hardy. Getting experience on the easy Ts helps when choosing more advanced species which tend to be much faster, much more aggressive and stronger venom.
The pink toes (Avicularia sp) are arboreal Ts so you'll need to provide it height rather than ground substrate, with plenty to climb on and a piece of cork bark to hide. It will probably avoid the ground completely so lots of branches. They tend to web a bit but you'll probably find they rest on top. You need to keep them a bit more moist, spray the tank each day but its most importantly you make sure the ventilation is good if its to survive for long. They can be a little fast if alarmed, they can jump, they can swim and they can also squirt poo. They make great starters for arboreal species and some species of Avicularia are capable of living communally. They don't grow too big, between 4-6 inches.


----------



## chubz

could you please tell me what size tank should it be in if it has a leg span of 3-4 inches?


----------



## Poxicator

Generally a tank double the size of its legspan is sufficient however I often go for 3 or 4 times the legspan. Tarantula don't tend to move from their established home unless they're forced or become sexually mature males so the concept of very large tanks is human. Make sure is upright, a sweet jar or plastic cereal container would be a good choice.


----------



## chubz

oh thanks because i was thinking of some thing more along the line of the small exo terra tank but yes i do have a large sweet container that i will now move hm into as he is in a criket keeper at the mo and he out growing it as we speek.
i also have 1 last question.
do you keep your terantulas on a heat mat or some thing along those lines?


----------



## ferretlad

Some wise information there, I started with the Grammostola/Brachypelma group a good few years ago.. and still have them in my collection to date and will always keep them.


----------



## reptile.kid

mike mc good guide thnks mate


----------



## odyssey

*new spider and want to handle*

......................


----------



## Willenium

We got seriously conned when buying spiders in my early days of keeping. First off got sold a fully matured male Chilean which died after about 3 weeks. Took it back and the knob sold us a seriously half dead female which was qute small and lasted about the same length of time. Finally I went nuts and demanded I choose my next one and not the shopkeeper. Picked up a real gem who lasted a lot longer. She died for some reason although I still don't know why exactly. Christmas 1996 my mum picked up another female for me (Turned out to be WC and gravid) and I had that about 10 years.

Can't remember what my second spider was but I'm pretty sure it was a Flare Leg Baboon. Crap spider.

The third species I picked up was a fairly large Lasiodora parahybana which I also had for about 10-11 years. She was great and really fought it out to the end when she just simply didn't have any more strength.

When picking up my third Chilean, my dad took it upon himself to buy me a T. leblondi spiderling as well which was really cool. Unfortunately I knocked it's tub off the side and that was the end of that 

Dad picked me up a Ceratogyrus darlingi we found in a shop and I had that for a couple of years. Very good spider.

Collection stayed as it was for some time....

Sometime later, my dad bought me a Red Rump and I cherished that for the 8-9 years I had it. Absolutely brilliant spider and never showed any aggression towards me.

Picked up a couple of Curly Hair spiderlings and grew them on. They matured into a male and female so I bred them and made a little bit of profit. They died off a few months later but were brilliant spiders in the time I had them. Again, very typical Brachypelma in that they were obedient as an old man's dog.

A friend and I took on a joint project when we found some Cobalt Blue spiderlings. We went halves on one and shared the keeping time. That matured into a bland blackish male but we didn't see some nice blue colours before it did so. Very aggressive, very fussy eater and incredibly unpredictable.

When my big Salmon Pink died a lady very kindly gave me two young ones which I am currently growing on and they are doing beautifully.

Owned a couple of Pterinochilus murinus (Orange strain) in the last few years too but I wasn't sure what the best way to keep them was as I had read mixed reports. One mature male which died off after a while and grew a young one to a rather large size before it conked it randomly one day. Think the tank may have been a bit too dry.

In January this year I got together with my friend I took on the Cobalt project with and we have started another one in which we hope to breed Red Rumps. Picked up a group of three and lost one for unknown reasons. Other two are doing well although mine is growing a lot faster (Better keeper probably haha ).

Bought a couple of Curly Hair spiderlings to grow on a few weeks ago. One of them is for his birthday and one for me to keep.

I've kept a few of his spiders to get them into better shape etc over the last few years but not on a permanent basis.

Right, that's me up to date I believe.


----------



## davieboi

personally ive never expierced so called aggresive spiders i been able to handle stromatopelmas, haplopelmas, poeclitherias and although they do occasionally try to bite you the only spider i have had that was properly mental was a female macrothele so i dont beleive in starter spiders any more and im only fifteen


----------



## charlotte01

*Costa Rican Zebras*

Costa Rican Zebras what are they like as pets.


----------



## Poxicator

*Costa Rican Zebras - *_Aphonopelma seemanni
_Docile, skittish, size up to 6", good beginner but as with many New World Ts they can kick hairs.


----------



## Redrum

When i first got an interest in spider's my first one was a G.Rosea and it was like watching a rock zzzzzz so two weeks later i went out and bought a Haplopelma Lividum and it was wayyy more interesting plus not all Lividum are pet hole's i see my one everyday and i would not call it an aggressive T what i would say is defencsive if you want to call a spider aggressive try the Sidney funnel web spider now thats aggressive and defencsive plus it can kill you :eek4:


----------



## andur

*mez good luck*

laughed when read ur second thread, read my post you will know why! ive kept many spiders . and never had one do this so do not trust it,really not worth the pain:whistling2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

He He iv been colecting T,s for a long time


----------



## will306

Hi, Ive been reading these posts for the last few hours and thought I would join.
My sister bought for me a chilli rose (G.Rosea?) as a very unexpected xmas prezzie complete with plastic vivarium and heat mat which I have sellotaped to the side wall. 
I was a bit shocked as I hadnt mentioned before that I wanted one. Im told its a she. Ive called her Florence anyway and she is doing fine. 
I dont think that she is fully grown yet, she's about the size of my palm.
She shed her skin a week ago today (Tuesday) and I am off to the pet store tomorrow for some more crickets as she didnt eat for 9 days prior to the moult and I have given her a week to recover. I will ask the pet shop for feeding advice while I am there.
Funnily enough she is now part of the family. I am not going to pick her up though but I dont mind just looking.
While at the pet shop tommorow, I am going to be very tempted to buy a Mexican redknee which according to the shops website they have in stock at 49.99. From internet pics including the ones in this forum they are bloody beautiful!
The shop also has Salmon pink tarantulas which I like the look of but for now I will more than settle for a redknee.


----------



## Incubuss

andur said:


> laughed when read ur second thread, read my post you will know why! ive kept many spiders . and never had one do this so do not trust it,really not worth the pain:whistling2:


Give me a clue?


----------



## will306

To add to my post yesterday, I bought a redknee, the only one in the shop for 40 pounds. Its a small little bugger, about as big as a huge house spider but so beautifully formed. More of an orange knee. Being a young spider I have no idea if it is male or female. I bought for it a complete set up as well as tiny crickets for food. Pet shop guy says it is due a feed tomorrow.
When I got home I made its new home (despite the sex unknown I have called it Abigail) And carefully nudged it out of its plastic carton into its new home. I watched it for 10 mins or so while it didnt move a muscle. I went and had a cuppa and then returned to find Abigail had removed herself to the artificial rock cave. 
A couple of hours later and she has completely blocked up the entrance with substrate, with her on the inside.
See you in a couple of years then!


----------



## ph0bia

Incubuss said:


> *]**Their venom is not medically significant,*


A few are. Pterinochilus murinus, Heteroscodra maculata, most Poecilotheria... and a few more, are considered to have medically significant venom. It's not fatal, but it does pack a punch and can get net you some real issues if not treated.



mike mc said:


> i got an p.regalis as my second t and give it the respect it deserves and dont mess with it and it wont mess with you.its common sense really ie dont put your hands in the enclosure,maintenance should be done with forceps etc.follow the correct procedures when rehousing and you wont go far wrong.


It's a similar thing with P.murinus and H.maculata, Poecilotheria get demonized. As long as you don't swipe your hands for the tarantula or give it reason to attack, no issue. Plenty of people handle their pokies, though it's not recommended.



SiUK said:


> old world taratulas ie baboons and colbalt blues tend to have more potent venom but they wouldnt cause a medica emergency, well unless you were severly allergic, but the same could happen from a bee sting.
> 
> Personally I think the only experience that will suffice is keeping an aggressive tarantula, keeping a chilean rose will not prepare you for a pokie, as long as you are careful then theres no reason IMO why you shouldnt keep a more aggressive spider, without silly risks you wont get bitten. I will probably get some stick off certain people but thats the way I see it.


In a sense I agree, but then again, my first spider was an adult baboon, a Pterinochilus chordatus. Medically significant venom and can be very defensive. She's well behaved though, if I'm doing work in her enclosure she'll often come to investigate. If she doesn't like it, she'll slap my hand with her front legs then threat display for a good while before she'll consider lunging.

My girlfriends first was an Heteroscodra maculata, an arboreal renowned for being nervous, very fast, medically significant venom and known to bite repeatedly. We never had a problem, though every spider is, of course, different.

The ramp I recommend is to start with a G.rosea or a more docile Brachypelma, then try an arboreal like A.avicularia or a more agressive spider like P.murinus. Go with what you're comfortable with. Frankly, I've handled my little P.murinus no issue, most spiders are only defensive if they feel they're under attack or their burrow is under threat.

Keep that in mind and you're fine.: victory:


----------



## CTI_Perrin

This is a great thread! glad it's been stickied! Very informative....wish I was allowed to own a T:flrt:


----------



## Incubuss

ph0bia said:


> A few are. Pterinochilus murinus, Heteroscodra maculata, most Poecilotheria... and a few more, are considered to have medically significant venom. It's not fatal, but it does pack a punch and can get net you some real issues if not treated.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a similar thing with P.murinus and H.maculata, Poecilotheria get demonized. As long as you don't swipe your hands for the tarantula or give it reason to attack, no issue. Plenty of people handle their pokies, though it's not recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> In a sense I agree, but then again, my first spider was an adult baboon, a Pterinochilus chordatus. Medically significant venom and can be very defensive. She's well behaved though, if I'm doing work in her enclosure she'll often come to investigate. If she doesn't like it, she'll slap my hand with her front legs then threat display for a good while before she'll consider lunging.
> 
> My girlfriends first was an Heteroscodra maculata, an arboreal renowned for being nervous, very fast, medically significant venom and known to bite repeatedly. We never had a problem, though every spider is, of course, different.
> 
> The ramp I recommend is to start with a G.rosea or a more docile Brachypelma, then try an arboreal like A.avicularia or a more agressive spider like P.murinus. Go with what you're comfortable with. *Frankly, I've handled my little P.murinus no issue, most spiders are only defensive if they feel they're under attack or their burrow is under threat.*
> 
> Keep that in mind and you're fine.: victory:


I am going to say this again! *NO T HAS MEDICALLY SIGNIFICANT VENOM!* If they did, then they would be on the DWA list wouldn't they?

If you believe different, then please start your own thread on it, and stop clogging up one that is meant to help new keepers. And please stop mentioning that it is ok to handle aggressive spiders as this thread is for *NEW KEEPERS!*


----------



## selina20

Incubuss said:


> I am going to say this again! *NO T HAS MEDICALLY SIGNIFICANT VENOM!* If they did, then they would be on the DWA list wouldn't they?
> 
> If you believe different, then please start your own thread on it, and stop clogging up one that is meant to help new keepers. And please stop mentioning that it is ok to handle aggressive spiders as this thread is for *NEW KEEPERS!*


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## gazganoo

Hi, ime new to the world of spiders and i have a P, Regalis AF, if you do your homework and research the species you want FIRST, then i think any hobby spider is ok, just be aware of what you are buying !, my first spider was a G.concepcion, i got her to see if i was confident with keeping spiders, G,s are a good starter spider they dont flick ,well my girl dosent, not to fast moving but i find they are picky eaters, i have 3 G,s , 2 are picky eaters, if you like a certain species research it if your happy with the conditions it needs then go for it, no good buying a spider you dont really want ,  big smile, gazganoo.


----------



## lyian1423

My cousins are really one of those spider fans.
They collect spiders in small glass cases.
It used to creep me out, but now i'm okay with it.
-------------
 BAG IT, SHOW IT!


----------



## amylovesreptiles

great guide


----------



## Keeky101

My mum wont let me have a tarantula XD

I love them though, I hold one every time I visit the edinburgh butterfly world. They gave me the creeps at first, but Im happy just to let it get on with life and watch it spin a web. 

I told this to my mum. Reaction: 'Caitlin, you are not getting a tarantula, and thats IT!'

Mexican Redknees are my favourite species, they are so pretty...


----------



## ipsilon

I love the look of the Chile Beautiful (Euathlus truculentus) and I've read in a few places that they neither bite nor kick hairs.

I've never had a spid and I'm just looking around, reading and researching at the moment, but it's interesting to see what people think about this subject (if a little confusing at times!).

I prefer to start with something slow, placid, and relatively easy to care for - I'm sure I'd "cope" with something faster and more aggressive and difficult to care for, but if you're just entering a new domain of keeping it seems silly to stress yourself, and possibly your new animal, out by keeping something that pushes your capabilities too much. That's why I bought a kingsnake and a corn for my first snakes, and not a Rainbow Boa or Green Tree Python!


----------



## Danbellini

*Cobaaaalt!*

Im getting a juvi cobalt blue as my first spider, but i am very confident in not getting bitten or letting it escape. Im housing it in a taaaaall glass tank so that it cannot get out without running up loads of glass first. I figure that as someone said before, you'll never learn how to deal with species like this until you actually just do it. Wish me luck (or give me abuse, im ready....) and ill post pics and what not in time!


----------



## Poxicator

there are a number of reasons for choosing your first tarantula, I'm not sure of any that would make me choose a Cobalt Blue. Perhaps you enjoy looking at holes in the ground? coz that's what you'll be paying for.
Your money, your choice, but there's much better species to consider.


----------



## Freeman

I would say the most important thing to consider when getting any new animal is what sort of person you are, not what sort of animal you are buying. 

If you are persistantly careful in how you go about activities then you are not really restricted by species, my first few spiders were a red knee, togo starburst baboon and an indian ornamental - all purchased within a week of each other. These have been followed by many others in the last few years and not many of them are docile types as a rule. Things like cobalt blues, various baboons and numerous ornamentals now share my place along with a few more sedate members of the family. I have not been bitten, never had an escape and I always exercise the same vigilance with them all with seemingly great success. 

If you are forgetful, highly clumsy or easily distracted I dont think any amount of experience will make keeping these spiders any easier and mistakes will happen. I have a mate whos had spiders a long time and has still left a lid open recently. You cant afford that sort of mistake with more agressive natured animals, particularly fast species as they are easiest to lose.

Its not the animals responsibility to be looked after correctly and of all the people i know that have had escapes its been because a tank has been left open. Being bitten seems to be a last line of defense with most except baboons. Even my cobalt takes a few nudges to get on its back legs but leave it alone and its hidden again. 

There are also mental chilie roses around and my red knee is the worst hair kicker Ive had out of goliaths, salmon pinks (though theyre young) and a white knee, all of which are supposedly more agressive. 

I think If you do your homework on any species and keep them in the correct conditions you cant go wrong whether its your first or fifty first spider.


----------



## JadaDulo

Hi all ~ my first post here!! :2thumb:

Basically, I enjoyed reading thi thread & had to post a reply! In the past I have always kept snakes (had my first at he age of 14 ~ a Calafornian King, last one I had was a 16ft. Burmese Python, which sadly died around 6 yrs ago!)....
Since getting divorced I decided to buy a tarantula, as I'd always wanted on but never bought one.... Snake's are awesome, but expensive & a lot of commitment is required... & hey, how do I 'top' a Burmese Python for stunning grace & sheer power & size!!??? 
Plus having a 5yr old daughter I didn't want anything too 'out there'.....

Anyway, my 1st tarantula was a fantastic Chilean Rose, (named her 'Spooky'), she's calm, docile & very 'showy'... active & a great feeder. Also, she is very easy to handle...
My 2nd tarantula was a Blood-legged.... this one is very shy & spends alot of time under his log, also not a great feeder... but I can hadle him without any problems, although I keep handling down to a minimum...
My 3rd was a young Red-rumped, who in just 5 or 6 months has shed twice & already doubled in size!! Feeds well & digs tunnels quite a bit, fairly active & again, no problems with handling, although he does occaisionally kick hairs....

Looking for my 4th now, but not too sure what to go for?.... I'm not into 'aggresive' tarantula's, as I see little point in owning one... nor does size particually bother me ~ I was considering a Brazillian Salmon Pink, but maybe jst too big!!?.... 
So.... I'm a bit stuck....

Anyway, hello all, look forward to any advice given ~ cheers, J.


----------



## Straight-Up

How would a GBB go as a first T ?


----------



## jadelee

Thank you all, guys. Now i guess i'm ready to have a spider as a pet.


----------



## shiprakaul

Incubuss said:


> We get a lot of people asking for information on what spider is good for beginners, so I wrote this.
> 
> It would be nice if a mod could make it a sticky.
> 
> _*How to choose your first spider.*_
> 
> When choosing your first spider, you need to take your level of experience into consideration. The chances are you have not dealt with spiders in the past if you have never owned one, so you will be best off getting a spider that is not too aggressive, not too skittish, doesn’t have very potent venom, and also doesn’t get too big.
> 
> The best spiders to start off with are all in the Theraphosidae family (tarantula). You then need to choose the species of tarantula that will be best for you.
> 
> The best species to begin with are either in the Grammostola or Brachypelma family, as they are none aggressive, have weak venom and very hardy. These tarantulas include the Chilean Rose Hair (Grammostola Rosea), the Brazilian black (Grammostola pulchra), the Honduras Curly Hair Tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosa) and the beautiful and most popular pet tarantula in the world; the Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi). All these tarantulas are terrestrial/burrowers.
> 
> If you fancy an arboreal spider to begin with then I would suggest starting with one from the Avicularia family. If you do choose an arboreal species then you must take into consideration that these tarantulas need more care then the ones above. They require much higher humidity, more height then ground space, and more tank decorations (for them to attach their webs to)
> 
> It is wise to stay away from the more aggressive Asian species such as the cobalt blue (Haplopelma lividum), the Thai black (Haplopelma minax) and any of the Poecilotheria (Ornamental) family as they are super fast, have very potent venom (for a tarantula) and are very aggressive. You should also beware of all the tarantulas with baboon in their name until you have a lot of experience with the lesser aggressive species, as these tarantulas are VERY fast, will quickly adopt the strike pose and will not hesitate to bite if felt threatened.
> 
> Now you have chosen the spider that best suits you; its research time. Research is the most important thing to do before buying a tarantula; you will need to know everything from what tank and bedding to use to what humidity and temperature it should be kept at.
> 
> Handling: Tarantulas are display animals and should not be handled, they do not like or need it, yet some species such as the Grammostola Rosea will tolerate it for short periods of time.
> 
> *NOTE: Please remember that all tarantulas carry venom and can bite! Their venom is not medically significant, but can cause pain ranging from that of a bee sting to possible paralysis. And can kill if you’re illergic to the venom. Also, most tarantulas have the ability to flick urticating hairs from their abdomen, these hairs can cause itching, irritation and in some species, temporary blindness. *
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your new pet.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> Incubuss.


 great guide. I ever love to know more about spider and my all friedns also join me to research new things about it when i will show this guide to my all friends I am damn sure they will also like it too. Thanks Incubuss


----------



## corpselight

davieboi said:


> personally ive never expierced so called aggresive spiders i been able to handle stromatopelmas, haplopelmas, poeclitherias and although they do occasionally try to bite you the only spider i have had that was properly mental was a female macrothele so i dont beleive in starter spiders any more and im only fifteen


sorry can't be bothered to read x number of pages, but i have to agree with this post above.
personally not a big fan of handling (though will do for medical reasons or to avoid freaking the spider out if it's already walking)...but the point remains the same.
NO SPIDER IS AGGRESSIVE. this is a trait of humans and the odd other mammal (perhaps some reptiles). a small point, you'd think...but important.

the word is DEFENSIVE, and some of the "recommended starter species" do not read the same books and thus do what they like...and for some of them, it's to get stroppy when a keeper fails to respect their speed and potency.

if that seems like arguing semantics... think about the masses out there that think spiders personally hunt them down! the truth of the matter, as reflected by a careful choice of words would perhaps set them at east and cut down on random spider stompings....not to mention potentially increase interest in preserving endangered ones.


----------



## snake boi

Hi, do you know if red kneed tarantulars are docile and quite slow?

Thanks


----------



## snake boi

Thanks for the information, I know now its docile and quite slow.


----------



## beckyl92

i think the last paragraph just put me off getting a T. lol!


----------



## Croesy

Yup I think I agree with Becky, just as I was thinking "hmm would I like a spider?"


----------



## promarc73

well ive had my _Grammostola rosea (chile rose)_ for 4 months now and he's brill i do handle him (even though some say dont) and im very very comfortable doing so. i got him because i have a fear what a good way to over come it. just bought a amel morph corn snake and i can easily say my defo next T is going to be the *Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird Eating Tarantula* (*Lasiodora parahybana*) which i find very exciting and a lovely T, i'd also love to have a *Mexican Red-kneed Tarantula* (_Brachypelma smithi_) but i dont think the missus would let me due to space. but i'd say it's down to basic knowledge, do as much research as you can before buying, and what you caracteristic's of the T you'd feel comfortable with. and this is a top guide


----------



## Duq

Hey all... Currently keep a selection of reptiles but want to branch in and have a first Spider.

Been looking at Avicularia Versicolor_ and was curious if this was a good choice for a first Arachnid? Also what set up is fine? i have a 30x30x45 Spare exo terra is this sufficent? Any Care sheet or advice much appreciated!
_


----------



## Jay1978

Interesting post. I would like to own a spider one day and did not have a clue what would be a good first one to go for. Thank you for taking the time to write this and now i'm after a mexican lol


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_

hey all , well i started my collection 4 months ago always have been facinated by spiders and i started off with a ginat white knee , had him @ 6 months old and now hes nearly 10 months , he moulted last night , amazing thing to watch ,so proud lol , also last week i bought a salmon pink ive had my eys on these for many many months , hes only 4 months old atm but hes about 2.5 inchsand has quite a large home and seems vry very happy , eating well etc , but i agree ,i researched these spiders months before purchasing them , so if a total novice T's are ideal : victory:


----------



## darren08roberts

good advice for newbie tarrantulas keepers


----------



## Abi-snail

Ooh... I'm tempted. Those red-knee tarantulas are adorable. I've never kept a spider (apart from ones from the garden when I was a child). I have GALS, a Xenopus and 2 guinea pigs. Hmmm?... maybe a tarantula would make a nice addition?


----------



## **louise**

Found this thread very useful and it helped me decide what to go for


----------



## Colosseum

**louise** said:


> Found this thread very useful and it helped me decide what to go for


TBH when I choose my first Spider I went with the idea of what I liked the look of I got, with proper research and preparation I don't see why you can't have something a little more adventurous as you first Spider.


----------



## **louise**

Colosseum said:


> TBH when I choose my first Spider I went with the idea of what I liked the look of I got, with proper research and preparation I don't see why you can't have something a little more adventurous as you first Spider.


Yeah I know what you mean. I was the same with snakes. Went for a corn first, classic beginner snake then very soon after got something a bit more adventurous. I'm sure it will be the same with spiders!


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> TBH when I choose my first Spider I went with the idea of what I liked the look of I got, with proper research and preparation I don't see why you can't have something a little more adventurous as you first Spider.


That's how I picked the spiders I have, just went with what I liked the look of, read up on them and then got them, am now thinking P. Ornata as I really like the look of them.


----------



## Reena

This forum is really good for us newbies and have enjoyed reading it, I've gone for a Brachypelma albopilosum sling for my first T and am waiting for it to arrive but I'm also thinking of getting a Juvi Grammostola pulchra so to gain a little more experience and the fact I think it is beautiful to look at. 
Sort of jumping into the deep end but hey, why not ?:blush:


----------



## sage999

Reena said:


> This forum is really good for us newbies and have enjoyed reading it, I've gone for a Brachypelma albopilosum sling for my first T and am waiting for it to arrive but I'm also thinking of getting a Juvi Grammostola pulchra so to gain a little more experience and the fact I think it is beautiful to look at.
> Sort of jumping into the deep end but hey, why not ?:blush:


Nothing too "deep end" about these. Two nice T's. Good luck.


----------



## Mitch636

I started off (in Jan) with a g rosea and b auratum and now have h lividum, p regalis, l violaceopes, p metallica!! 

Originally I was silly and thought buying a cobalt sling would be a nice way of taming it but I've come to realise that that way of thinking is complete rubbish and would be bitten very often if I attempted to handle them the way I can with the very tolerant rosie! I now just want to own some beautiful looking T's, baring in mind that's all I'll be able to do once they get bigger...


----------



## dragonbeardo

*T's to own hmmm*

I have read all the posts in this listing and find all the comments with advantages and disadvantages............ I was advised to get one of the following B.Albpolsa. A.Geniculata. G.Pulchra curly hair , braz white knee, braz blk ........ i have also been advised to get a Euathlus sp. Red aka Chile Flame and been told that is also an excellent slow and docile n easily handable T, however it isn't mentioned here........... What are your thoughts on Chile Flame as a beginner T???


----------



## garlicpickle

I think it's because they weren't common in the hobby until a couple of years ago, and this thread dates from 2007!

Euathlus sp red aka Chile flame is a great little T if you want something small, hardy and (usually) docile.


----------



## ExoticNewbie

Very informative post for us newbies.

I'm probably going to buy a Brachypelma smithi because they do look the most beautiful little creatures out of the four mentioned in the main post.

Now off to research housing and caring for them.


----------

